# Ugggghhhh she is torqueing my bolts!



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Why is it with you girls it takes soooooooooooooo long to get ready to go out for a night on the town and fun?????????????? I am into my fourth beer waiting! I think she is gorgeous without all the war paint.......what gives ladies?


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Hopefully, she just wants to look so good that all the guys are jealous of you.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Four beers and she's not ready yet?!

A couple more and it will all be for not anyway. She could have saved the bother and would have had the same result. :lol:

J/K

John


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

If she says "I hate my hair!" then you might as well put down the keys cause in the end, you're not gunna drive anywhere :lol:....one 12 pack later...:lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

She does it for you, and only for you. It is a sacrifice she makes for her man. You should thank her and buy her something expensive.

(Ladies I can be found in the Campfire most evenings)


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Beats me, I am a Woman and I dont wear Make up really, and I am fast in the Bathroom. 
Sometimes I have to wait for him !!! hahahaha Sense he has to Shave !


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Whats makeup?


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

ok come on now!~ Make up and Hair out the door in 30 minutes. 4 beers? You're drinking too fast!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Women dress for other women. If you don't believe me, just listen to what they say other women out on the town.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

My wife ask me the other night what dress pants look better with this outfit the light ones or the dark ones and she could tell I was kinda irritated with that question because I was on here looking at the different threads about who knows what and I blurted out they both look good honey and she replies good answer:lol:.. We have been togeather for 23 years and married for 18 and I still hate them kind of questions because as a guy felling on this is we love you and we think your hot so not matter what you wear we still feel the same:lol:..Cya Slick


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Slick--you are a wise man!

and yes women DO dress for the other women that they will encounter that evening, they want to look good and have other women know that they look good. hahaha... its a foolish game of EGO.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> Slick--you are a wise man!
> 
> and yes women DO dress for the other women that they will encounter that evening, they want to look good and have other women know that they look good. hahaha... its a foolish game of EGO.


yep ladies like to be the center of attention when they walk into a room. I remember my mother telling me this one time.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Think of it this way. She just saved you the price of 4 beers at an establishment.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Good one Steve! :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Just ditch her,,,, :lol:... Seriously,, my wife and I have been driving separate just about every time we go out,, been like that for 10 years. Lot less aggrevation, in the long run(I used to get PISSED). One time I actually bolted on her to a Wings game,,,, left her right there in front of the mirror. I thought that would teach her a lesson,,,,,,,,, yeah right.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Exsuse me again... I dont dress to impress ANY Woman, nor Man. 

I dress for myself, always did. IF I wear Makeup its Eyeliner and Macara ( takes less then a Minute) And some Lipgloss. 

I am low Maintance thats why my Hubby fell in love with me  so he says. hahah


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Firecracker said:


> Exsuse me again... I dont dress to impress ANY Woman, nor Man.
> 
> I dress for myself, always did. IF I wear Makeup its Eyeliner and Macara ( takes less then a Minute) And some Lipgloss.
> 
> I am low Maintance thats why my Hubby fell in love with me  so he says. hahah


trust me its more than low maintenance, I married mine for the other goodies :evilsmile.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

SPITFIRE said:


> trust me its more than low maintenance, I married mine for the other goodies :evilsmile.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Goodies ROCK!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Goodies ROCK!!


Therein lies another problem,,,,, gettin' her drunk enough to give 'em up.:evilsmile


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Therein lies another problem,,,,, gettin' her drunk enough to give 'em up.:evilsmile


NO Troubles here BiLLY....
My Wife and I don't drink.... so to fill in our time....................we do other things!!
:lol: :evilsmile:lol: :evilsmile


----------

